# External fog machine tank



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Anybody running an external tank on their fog machine(s) ?

I am wanting to place some machines in places I will not be able to easily get to during the Haunt and I was thinking that I could just use a larger external container and add a short extension to the feed tube. Maybe even feed more than one machine off of a single large container. I don't expect the machine to have the power for a 6' lift or a long run, just a few more feet.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

i am trying something similar. i have an old fogger with a broken pump, so i am using a windshield wiper reservoir and pump (one unit) i will let you know if it works out for me.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*I was having the same thought!*

I see I'm not the only one thinking along refill lines.

I've been wondering if it was possible to set up a siphon system to feed the fogger tank when it got to a certain level. I would think that since the liquid is being drained out to create fog there would be a suction that would help pull refill liquid into the tank. Came here to inquire if anyone has tried something like this and how they did it.

This will be my first year running a fogger, I have two, I'm probably okay on the first but my second is a mini $20 Walmart one and the tank is so small.


----------

